# New species of lizard discovered in Australian sand dunes



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 30, 2012)

They fear it is only a matter of time before the two-inch long Ctenotus ora, or the coastal plains skink, will be extinct with urban sprawl rapidly closing in.
The discovery, detailed in the journal Zootaxa, took place during research south of the city to determine the levels of biological diversity in southwestern Australia.


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Under our nose the whole time, simply amazing! Cheers GP for the read


----------

